# Window Tint Voids Warranty?



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

So I guess the honeymoon with my five week old 2015 A3 is over. The one touch up and down feature stopped working when it rains or goes through the car wash signaling there is a leak somewhere from outside screwing with the electrical system in the car. When I took it to the Audi dealership they did a walk around the car, gave me a loaner, and told me they were going to investigate. 

Of course this morning everything was working fine so they couldn't replicate the issue. I then come back at the end of the day to pick up the car, they give it the worst car wash I've ever seen and drive it around to me. I then get in and immediately try the one touch up and down feature and low and behold it doesn't work. Thankfully all of this happens in front of the service advisor. He immediately takes back into the bay and about ten minutes later comes back with it and says my warranty was voided because I have tints on the car. 

They refused to even take apart the door to see what the problem was and basically told me to get lost-- with a smile. 

Um, HAS ANYONE EVER HEARD OF SOMETHING LIKE THIS? My car is five weeks old! It's obviously nothing to do with the tints. Any advice?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

melillobm said:


> So I guess the honeymoon with my five week old 2015 A3 is over. The one touch up and down feature stopped working when it rains or goes through the car wash signaling there is a leak somewhere from outside screwing with the electrical system in the car. When I took it to the Audi dealership they did a walk around the car, gave me a loaner, and told me they were going to investigate.
> 
> Of course this morning everything was working fine so they couldn't replicate the issue. I then come back at the end of the day to pick up the car, they give it the worst car wash I've ever seen and drive it around to me. I then get in and immediately try the one touch up and down feature and low and behold it doesn't work. Thankfully all of this happens in front of the service advisor. He immediately takes back into the bay and about ten minutes later comes back with it and says my warranty was voided because I have tints on the car.
> 
> ...


Oh that's pretty sucky. I think if you had your windows tinted at a "audi authorized" blah blah you wouldn't have any issues. However, since you had your windows tinted by a "3rd party" Audi will not assume any responsibility and will use an out, when it comes to anything dealing with electrical systems and your windows, unfortunately.


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Take it to a reputable independent mechanic which you trust. Have them evaluate the cause of the issue. Have them document the cause and take that to the dealership. If you can prove that the issue is a manufacturing defect rather than something you did (such as tinting), they don't have a leg to stand on as far as denying your claim. I know Audi has gotten more stringent over the years, especially with this TD1 bs, but it's not legal to deny a claim when it is proven to be a manufacturing or premature wear issue.

That being said, liquid is used during tint installation, so it is conceivable that it caused your problem. I don't know why you assume this isn't possible. I've shorted out my window switches before just by accidentally using the windshield spray with the windows open and having a little bit drip through the window opening onto the buttons. It is possible that the spray left enough residue to cause a mild short, so that once there is any significant moisture inside the panel it messes things up. Long shot I know, but it is possible.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

melillobm said:


> So I guess the honeymoon with my five week old 2015 A3 is over. The one touch up and down feature stopped working when it rains or goes through the car wash signaling there is a leak somewhere from outside screwing with the electrical system in the car. When I took it to the Audi dealership they did a walk around the car, gave me a loaner, and told me they were going to investigate.
> 
> Of course this morning everything was working fine so they couldn't replicate the issue. I then come back at the end of the day to pick up the car, they give it the worst car wash I've ever seen and drive it around to me. I then get in and immediately try the one touch up and down feature and low and behold it doesn't work. Thankfully all of this happens in front of the service advisor. He immediately takes back into the bay and about ten minutes later comes back with it and says my warranty was voided because I have tints on the car.
> 
> ...


Wow that's horrible.... seems like that dealership is ran by clowns.... even worse if you bought it from that dealership..... I think we need a Dealership/business feedback section...... Contact AoA and lay out your case (http://www.audiusa.com/help/contact-us)... Maybe you can open a case thru that link.... good luck keep us posted


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Did they explain what the problem was?


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Take it back to the store that did the tint remove the tint , go back to different dealer and try to get windows fixed again. 2nd option is have the shop that tinted your window pay the bill for the repairs of the windows.


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

There has got to be more to this story.


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

There is a way to set/reset that function on Audi/VW. Research the Vortex and you will find a post. 


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Simple, just go to a different dealer. This dealer obviously showed their true colors and I wouldn't get my car serviced there anymore.


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

I wish there was more to the story. That's exactly how it went. I'm upset because they refuse to even diagnose the issue because according to them they won't get paid from audi to do the work. I even offered to pay because I want to know what is wrong and they said they didn't want to touch it. Meanwhile, I notice all kinds of greasy handprint stains along my headliner near the door. What's that about? Why didn't they see the tint when they took it in and said it immediately? Why wait until after a whole day of being with my car?

Anyways, the window buttons should be water resistant because you have to open your car door when it rains. I think saying that water touching the buttons somehow is still audis responsibility to fix because there are numerous instances water will contact the inside of the door just under normal use of the car. 

I filed a incident report with audi and they are "researching" it. If I don't get the response I want, I will go to another dealer and then if that doesn't work out, I like the recommendation to take it to an independent mechanic to prove it had nothing to do with the tints.


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

Lpforte said:


> Take it to a reputable independent mechanic which you trust. Have them evaluate the cause of the issue. Have them document the cause and take that to the dealership. If you can prove that the issue is a manufacturing defect rather than something you did (such as tinting), they don't have a leg to stand on as far as denying your claim. I know Audi has gotten more stringent over the years, especially with this TD1 bs, but it's not legal to deny a claim when it is proven to be a manufacturing or premature wear issue.
> 
> That being said, liquid is used during tint installation, so it is conceivable that it caused your problem. I don't know why you assume this isn't possible. I've shorted out my window switches before just by accidentally using the windshield spray with the windows open and having a little bit drip through the window opening onto the buttons. It is possible that the spray left enough residue to cause a mild short, so that once there is any significant moisture inside the panel it messes things up. Long shot I know, but it is possible.


This instance that you refer to here with the windows being rolled down and liquid getting in should also be covered under the warranty. If they are testing their vehicles properly, the window buttons should be water-resistant and water rolling down on the window should not affect the functioning of the windows as it is a fact of life that it rains and water will get into the inside of the doors and onto the buttons when you open the door to get in the car. Or should I not be driving my car in the rain either? Will that void my warranty?


----------



## -empty- (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought they had to prove a modification caused the damage to actually deny a warranty claim. Now I believe that a dealer, being an independent company, could refuse service to anyone . I have heard of shops that simply will not touch modified vehicles , but to do that for tint ... Crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Moss-Magnuson warranty act. Your mod has to be proven to cause the failure, the burden of proof is on *them*. Unless they have evidence that the tint directly caused the problem, your warranty is valid.

Now, thats not to say that AoA has deep pockets and could keep the entire thing in litigation ad infinitum.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

All of this goes without saying, but just in case you're overlooking something:

- if they have grease on your headliner, take pictures and maybe even go back and ask them to explain why it's there (if they didn't do anything).

- if they think tinted windows is the culprit (not TINTS), then whoever is responsible for making that decision probably has gone through the motions in the past. so they are jumping to conclusions here, whether right or wrong, who knows.

- you could call the tint installer and act like a new would-be customer. ask them if they remove the door panels and/or windows to tint your specific model. if the answer is yes, ask if they would be willing to put that in writing (b/c they will lie). sometimes installers don't remove anything and they simply use computer program guided laser-cut tint film for each vehicle/application. other times, they remove door panels and even the entire windows.

- if the culprit is indeed the result of a poorly install job of the tinted windows (not TINTS), you could fault the installer. hopefully you used a reputable, licenses and insured installer.


----------



## GLI_M3 (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=464626

It may have no bearing at all to Audi but for what it is worth...........there is information about water and tinting.....


----------



## charliemike (Jul 22, 2001)

ChrisFu said:


> Moss-Magnuson warranty act. Your mod has to be proven to cause the failure, the burden of proof is on *them*. Unless they have evidence that the tint directly caused the problem, your warranty is valid.
> 
> Now, thats not to say that AoA has deep pockets and could keep the entire thing in litigation ad infinitum.


While that's true, service departments are simply saying that any modification means they don't HAVE to service it to find the fault.

It's not even getting to where there's an argument about what's broken and who should fix it. They just look at the car, see some modification, and that's that. Shrug their shoulders and say "return it to stock and then we'll look at it."


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Called Audi America customer service and give them your details and that you bought a brand spanking new A3 sedan and you have an issue with your car and the dealer (whatever there name is) and open a case file and tell them the dealership refuses to fix your car and these action has cause you to re-think your purchase and the Audi brand as a whole and that you are highly dissatisfied. Ask them if they could recommend another dealer near by and have that dealer call you and see if they are willing to help fix your issue with your Brand New Audi A3 Sedan.

That would put AUdi America on high alert and even challenge the dealership who made your headliner dirty.


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

livestrong191 said:


> Called Audi America customer service and give them your details and that you bought a brand spanking new A3 sedan and you have an issue with your car and the dealer (whatever there name is) and open a case file and tell them the dealership refuses to fix your car and these action has cause you to re-think your purchase and the Audi brand as a whole and that you are highly dissatisfied. Ask them if they could recommend another dealer near by and have that dealer call you and see if they are willing to help fix your issue with your Brand New Audi A3 Sedan.
> 
> That would put AUdi America on high alert and even challenge the dealership who made your headliner dirty.


I did what you and others outline above. The car is back at the dealership per Audi of America's orders and they were instructed to not return it to me until it was fixed. Gave me a beautiful allroad as a loaner. Fingers crossed that this will turn out well.  thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

You are Welcome!


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

melillobm said:


> I did what you and others outline above. The car is back at the dealership per Audi of America's orders and they were instructed to not return it to me until it was fixed. Gave me a beautiful allroad as a loaner. Fingers crossed that this will turn out well.  thanks for all your help guys!


Oh man that's great. That's pretty fast action on from AOA! Out of curiosity did you go to Audi of Silver Spring? I've not heard much about that dealership. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

melillobm said:


> I did what you and others outline above. The car is back at the dealership per Audi of America's orders and they were instructed to not return it to me until it was fixed. Gave me a beautiful allroad as a loaner. Fingers crossed that this will turn out well.  thanks for all your help guys!


That's awesome but I need details , what did they say to you, did they call ur bad dealership , or did you. The more details could help somone else in the future and I like soup opera drama lol


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

lostnspace said:


> Oh man that's great. That's pretty fast action on from AOA! Out of curiosity did you go to Audi of Silver Spring? I've not heard much about that dealership.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Rockville Audi. I was going to try Silver Spring next if I didn't get the outcome I want. Lol


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

livestrong191 said:


> That's awesome but I need details , what did they say to you, did they call ur bad dealership , or did you. The more details could help somone else in the future and I like soup opera drama lol


I told Audi of America that I just bought the car a couple of weeks ago, was having problems with the one touch auto up/down feature on the driver's side window and took it in to the dealership I purchased it at. They had the car all day long and then called me at the end of the day saying they can't look at it because of my tinted windows. They also said they couldn't recreate the problem I was having. When they pulled the car around to me, I was able to recreate the problem in front of them and then they reiterated that the warranty was voided because of the tinted windows and that Audi wouldn't cover the work if they were to open up the door to find out what was wrong with the car. 

I emphasized the car was new, it's a luxury brand, and this is not the level of service that I would expect after purchasing an Audi. I also said that tinted windows is a common procedure that is done on many new cars and I thought the accusation that it voids my bumper to bumper warranty was completely unwarranted as many people have it done and not one of the service advisers (friends that work as service advisers) at BMW had ever heard of such a thing. 

I told them I thought it was especially egregious because I took the vehicle in for a reported problem, was able to replicate the problem in front of them, and they refused to even diagnose what was causing the problem. Someone else on here reported that they have to prove it was my modification that caused the issue so I also cast doubt on whether or not they actually knew what the problem was and whether or not the tinted windows actually caused it. None of this would be known unless they actually open up the door and look. I also stressed that it could be a larger issue only showing this as its first symptom and that I didn't feel comfortable not knowing what was wrong with the car.

The woman said she was going to call the dealership and see their side of the story and then call me back within 48 hours. She did call me back within that time-frame and told me she spoke with the service manager and that I was to take it back to the dealership and that she instructed them that they have to diagnose what the problem is.


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

So what the outcome? What was the problem/fix?


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

cfurman said:


> So what the outcome? What was the problem/fix?


They still have the car. Don't know yet.


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

Ok. So I got the car back. They wanted $770 to replace the power window control module. I declined the service spoke to Audi of America and I'm basically SOL. 

Called Tint place and they want to look at it to see if they are responsible. As far as customer service goes A+ tint place, C Audi, D Audi of Rockville.


----------



## madcowz (Jan 9, 2002)

ouch. So how was the tint installed? Can't see how a little water used to install the film could have gotten into the control module to cause this sort of problem. I would think these electrical modules have some sort of water resistant design.


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

melillobm said:


> Ok. So I got the car back. They wanted $770 to replace the power window control module. I declined the service spoke to Audi of America and I'm basically SOL.
> 
> Called Tint place and they want to look at it to see if they are responsible. As far as customer service goes A+ tint place, C Audi, D Audi of Rockville.



WOW... Interesting enough...

My Driver side window would not do a full close or open the other day. NO mods here! But the other 3 worked just fine. I turned the car off and back on and the drivers side starting working again. This only happened once so far... *knock on wood*


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

cfurman said:


> WOW... Interesting enough...
> 
> My Driver side window would not do a full close or open the other day. NO mods here! But the other 3 worked just fine. I turned the car off and back on and the drivers side starting working again. This only happened once so far... *knock on wood*


Exactly. I know it's an Audi problem. Not the tints. However, the tint place is absolutely amazing and in my case is paying to fix it. Pay close attention to yours because that's how mine started. It was once and then a week went by and more often. Now it's every day it goes off and on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

From what i've gathered, it seems you have a few options:

1) pay the $770 and get it fixed (despite the fact that yes this sucks coming out of your own pocket) on a new vehicle with warranty
2) order the part and depending on how mechanically incline you are remove the door panel and fix it yourself
3) live with it and hope whatever is causing the problem eventually fixes itself given it comes and goes

Utlimately it sucks that this happened given the fact all you were trying to do is tint your windows. Hopefully everything works out for you. I feel pretty sure you might be able to find a write up on how to remove the door panel.


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

JOES1.8T said:


> From what i've gathered, it seems you have a few options:
> 
> 1) pay the $770 and get it fixed (despite the fact that yes this sucks coming out of your own pocket) on a new vehicle with warranty
> 2) order the part and depending on how mechanically incline you are remove the door panel and fix it yourself
> ...


In my case the tint place is paying to fix it. They are absolutely amazing at customer service and even though we don't really know if they're the ones responsible for it they stepped up and took ownership of the situation. My argument to Audi was basically that we don't know what caused it and it's too early to tell if I'm the only one experiencing the problem because this is a brand new model and I was one of the first people to buy it. If the water shorted it out then it wouldn't work at all as far as I understand. 

For everyone else's sake I hope the tint place is what caused it because it would be a mess for everyone and Audi to go through a recall on the window control module but time will tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Glad you got it fixed... but I find it absolutely amazing that Audi did not take responsibility, especially since it is a brand new car and a new model year. I guess it could happen, but I have never heard of tint messing up the auto up/down on a window... and $770? What, is it made of gold?


----------



## MikeyLikesVW (Feb 20, 2001)

That's unbelievable that they're not going to take care of it. Like so egregious that it might be the final straw that keeps me from buying an s3. It's cool that the tint place is going to cover it, but it's not right. There's no way in hell that it's a tint issue. Did they provide any sort of proof (or even an explanation) as to how tint could possibly cause the problem?


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

Baylorguy said:


> Glad you got it fixed... but I find it absolutely amazing that Audi did not take responsibility, especially since it is a brand new car and a new model year. I guess it could happen, but I have never heard of tint messing up the auto up/down on a window... and $770? What, is it made of gold?


LOL made of gold. I know right!!??


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

MikeyLikesVW said:


> That's unbelievable that they're not going to take care of it. Like so egregious that it might be the final straw that keeps me from buying an s3. It's cool that the tint place is going to cover it, but it's not right. There's no way in hell that it's a tint issue. Did they provide any sort of proof (or even an explanation) as to how tint could possibly cause the problem?


All they told me was there was water damage and they kept insinuating that the tint place was the cause of it. I didn't ask the tint place to cover it, I had just called to ask questions about the process so I can battle the dealership and Audi of America and I just so happened to be talking to the owner who said that she didn't want one of her customers to go through this on a brand new car and that she will cover it because the warranty would not. 

I don't blame you if this gives you pause because honestly, I was thinking of trading mine for an S3 in two years, but I think I may be going Tesla when they introduce their new more affordable model. It's honestly a shame because I loved this brand so much.


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

Still waiting on the part to come in.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

That tint place is awesome, deserves a shout out and where they are located :thumbup:

Shame on Audi, absolutely ridiculous :thumbdown: ........ so what happens if its not the module? Personally I would call AOA and get them to cover the cost of the module and take the car back till it fixed.... good luck


----------



## SirBlueVw (Jan 5, 2005)

I would not be surprised if in a year from now this will be a recall by Audi. I believe the tinting process exposed a flaw in the design in the window switch. Tell the tint shop to keep the receipt or give it to you to see if you can get the money spent on the 'golden switch'. The only reason it costs so much is becuase it is a new model.


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh yes. I will be doing that.


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

Boosted 01 R said:


> That tint place is awesome, deserves a shout out and where they are located :thumbup:
> 
> Shame on Audi, absolutely ridiculous :thumbdown: ........ so what happens if its not the module? Personally I would call AOA and get them to cover the cost of the module and take the car back till it fixed.... good luck


The tint place is winners window tint in rockville, md


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

melillobm said:


> The tint place is winners window tint in rockville, md
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are going to be nervous when they get an influx of Audis lol. I'll even consider a trip to Rockville on the weekend of course lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

If all this is true, then Audi needs to learn how to treat "beta" customers for launch cars. The people who are the early adopters have a sizable influence on how other people perceive the car; they should be kissing your feet.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Should have told AoA that you couldn't wait to mark the car down on the JD power survey. I hear they care about that stuff. Sorry to hear about the issues... I'm local too but never made it as far as rockville to test drive anything. (Silverspring/annapolis)


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

*I Don't Believe This*

I'm honestly starting to believe I am living in some sick and twisted dream. 

Here is the update on this problem. 

The tint shop paid for the window to be fixed at Rockville Audi at their exorbitant price so that they can't say anything about my warranty being voided in the future. That place is amazing! Got the car back last week after the work has been performed and it was working until this morning. 

*Replacing the power window control unit doesn't solve the problem. * 

I have an appointment with them tomorrow to investigate. We will see what happens!!! 

Interestingly enough, when they made the appointment for the service, I got an autogenerated email from the dealership with the appointment being titled, "Recall Services: Recall-part installation"

hmmmm


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I would definitely complain.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

If I was you I would let the tint shop know about the issue that its not working again and forward them the e-mail, so they can start getting there money back from Audi Dealership. This means you will have back up from the tinit place. I would also call Audi America and state everything that was done(tint shop paid and Audi dealer fixed the issue and now its the same issue and you got a recall e-mail) and see what they say


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

*It's not broken, It's a FEATURE!*

Just an update in case anyone else experiences this same issue- and now I know some will. 

After all this rigmarole, the dealership replaces the switches on the drivers side and low and behold, it still was doing it so this is the answer they have concocted for me. The windows have a feature called pinch protection (I knew about this because of issues with windows on other VW products in which I've sworn off VW in the past, but thought those issues were more related to the door design of those particular vehicles and wouldn't have the same problems in an Audi)

They basically told me there is nothing wrong with the car (after all these service appointments --- now they say this! LOL) and that it is a feature that the window will not automatically roll up because of pinch protection. From my experience with pinch protection, the window will start to roll up, but will stop on the way and then will go back down. This is not what is happening here. What I am experiencing is the car basically forgetting it has an auto up/down feature and I can pull up on that button all day and it will only go up when my finger is holding it, not automatically like it should. 

If pinch protection is the problem, wouldn't it attempt to go back up, stop, and then go back down? 

What they told me to do was to roll the window all the way up and then hold the button up for a couple more seconds and it will reset the pinch protection. I've tried this when it stops working and it does fix it... but doesn't that also defeat the purpose of the auto up/down feature as I had to roll the window up by holding the button in the first place? If I try it immediately after resetting the pinch protection, the auto up/down feature works fine, but by the time I get out of the car and get back in it after letting it sit for a while, it doesn't work anymore and I have to repeat resetting the pinch protection rendering the auto up/down feature completely useless because in order for me to get it to work I have to accomplish what I wanted to do by holding the button the whole time anyways. This also begs the question, why is this issue only on the driver's side window???

On a separate note, the driver and passenger side windows now squeak like hell when you roll them down and it is hot/humid out. Once you wash the car it is fine again and doesn't make the noise. WTF? I've also read about this problem on the newer A5's as well so it's not just this model with this problem. I'm starting to think I got hoodwinked with this car.


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

Hmm, could it be that the tinting adds enough width to increase the friction on movement? So the window thinks it's pinching something, but in reality it's just that it takes more force to raise it? If it's not the tinting, could it be anything else related to making the lifting of the window more difficult? Lubing all the moving parts might help?
Good luck though, this adventure must be beyond frustrating for you.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

I doubt it is the pinch protection, most tint places leave a border at the edge of the window that doesn't increase the thickness of it when the window is at its fully closed position. 










Besides that you said that it is only the drivers side that is affected right? To my knowledge both front side windows have the one touch raise/drop feature, wouldn't both sides be affected?


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

None of my cars have ever had the gap at the top from tint. If they tint that way, I go elsewhere and I've never had any issues with my auto windows because of it. On three Audis now, all tinted to the top of the glass.

The reset feature is in place and I've had to use after closing my arm in the glass to test the pinch protection feature, but it shouldn't be happening each time you close the window. I'd look into having the tint shop retint the driver's side window. I feel it might be at fault with them, especially since it's only one window.

Good luck


----------



## VWDestiny (Aug 6, 2014)

> None of my cars have ever had the gap at the top from tint. If they tint that way, I go elsewhere and I've never had any issues with my auto windows because of it.


I've had dealers tint three of my past vehicles (they just use their own third party installer) and every time there has been a small gap left as in gizmopop's post . Seems prudent to leave one, otherwise you've got the film right on the leading edge of the window where its constantly getting rubbed upon closing in a direction that wants to peel it back, as well as the friction from arms that may be reaching in or out of a partially opened window and rubbing across that leading edge with the same effect. Interesting that you've never had an issue though.

OP, your or ordeal seems like a real PITA, sorry to hear it. You probably just want to put the whole thing behind you ASAP but you should really try to help your tint shop get their money back, even if it's just giving them all the details and letting them approach the dealer themselves.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

lostnspace said:


> Oh that's pretty sucky. *I think if you had your windows tinted at a "audi authorized" blah blah you wouldn't have any issues.* However, since you had your windows tinted by a "3rd party" Audi will not assume any responsibility and will use an out, when it comes to anything dealing with electrical systems and your windows, unfortunately.


I keep coming back to this thread wondering is there really a such thing as an "audi authorized" window tinter? If so does that imply that going through this method of window tinting would ultimate avoid scenarios like what the OP experienced?


----------



## tone228 (Jan 21, 2014)

Were you reimbursed of the $700?


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Does the pitch protection have some sort of sensor?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

OP, what you are experiencing also happens when you lose power, like if the battery has to be disconnected or dies, etc. The auto up/down won't work again until you go through the process you mentioned of rolling the window down and holding the button down for a few seconds, then rolling it up and holding the button up for a few seconds. You have to repeat this for all four windows, but you can do it from just the driver's door switches. It almost sounds like your control module is losing power or something :screwy:


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

Guys, 

OP quit on the car and traded it in for a Jeep. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7050231-Traded-her-in


----------

